# How "much" MIDI controller is useful?



## PhilBurton

If you are interested in a MIDI controller, with software like LR Controller, that website shows support for MIDI controllers with 10X price range.  How much is "too little to be useful" and how much is "more than you really need?"

Peltmade | Store

Phil


----------



## Victoria Bampton

If I was buying a midi controller, it would be one with motorized sliders (like the BCF2000). That's worth the extra price tag and desk space. At the lower-mid end, it's more about the kind of dials or sliders. The ones with endless dials (like the X-Touch mini, from memory) are more useful in a LR environment than ones that have a fixed range (like the nanokontrol).


----------



## PhilBurton

Victoria Bampton said:


> If I was buying a midi controller, it would be one with motorized sliders (like the BCF2000). That's worth the extra price tag and desk space. At the lower-mid end, it's more about the kind of dials or sliders. The ones with endless dials (like the X-Touch mini, from memory) are more useful in a LR environment than ones that have a fixed range (like the nanokontrol).


How much can a good MIDI controller substitute for a Shuttle Pro?  Or are they additive?

Phil


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Erm, let's put it this way... I stuck with my Shuttle and the midi controllers are in a box. If you go with a midi controller, you basically clear your desk of everything else, and hope it has the all the controls you need. Oh, and if they're not using the SDK, hope the developer's quick to issue an update whenever Lightroom's updated. Ok, that's a bit extreme, but you get the idea. Whereas the Shuttle compliments your mouse/tablet/keyboard, the midi controller mindset attempts to take over. Some like that, others don't.


----------



## PhilBurton

Victoria Bampton said:


> Erm, let's put it this way... I stuck with my Shuttle and the midi controllers are in a box. If you go with a midi controller, you basically clear your desk of everything else, and hope it has the all the controls you need. Oh, and if they're not using the SDK, hope the developer's quick to issue an update whenever Lightroom's updated. Ok, that's a bit extreme, but you get the idea. Whereas the Shuttle compliments your mouse/tablet/keyboard, the midi controller mindset attempts to take over. Some like that, others don't.


Victoria,

Thank you for that really clear explanation.  I think I'll forget about a MIDI controller.  on the other hand, is that UK Shuttle discount going to be extended to the US?

Phil Burton


----------



## Victoria Bampton

I'm not sure Phil, it depends on whether it's a success in the UK.


----------



## Diko

I would like to join in this topic (as my first comment) I recommend any (new) midi USB mixer that are sold under the 100s - since they save a tremendous time in your workflow. I am using the *midi2lr *currently with ver. 2.2. It is awesome. Since I am from the begining there I can't tell you much for the learning curve. IMHO for the basics pretty simple, advanced GUI functions (configuration-wise) would take some time. 

I am no affiliate there, but more like an evangelist. An (expensive) alternative would be *Loupedeck*. Along the price a second setback would be its limitations of buttons and sliders. 

On the other hand as Victoria says - best would be motorized, but not the cheapest option one like the *BCF2000*, which is the best for the moment as button & slider quantity / price. 

I personally use (both in the same time) the *AKAI MIDIMIX *& the *KORG Nanokontrol 2*. Before version 2.2 there was a problem with knob delay - now they have fixed it. I use the AKAI is for major general advanced (and well hidden in GUI settings such as shadow/mid/high light splits, regular high, mid, dark tones... etc. The Nanokontrol I use mainly for local adjustment settings on the fly. I do have custom personal templates ( like for skin, eyes others but as long as they are not obtainable just as right-click I feel it to be faster like that. And every picture has small refinements after all 

Additionally the motorized feedback e.g. setting on 50 knob on 0 was easily solved by full slide both sides untill the hardware setting passes through the software setting. As easy as that. 

The truebeauty for anyone reading this topic is that one can experiment in the nick of the time by using the true power of Lightroom.


----------



## PhilBurton

Diko said:


> I would like to join in this topic (as my first comment) I recommend any (new) midi USB mixer that are sold under the 100s - since they save a tremendous time in your workflow. I am using the *midi2lr *currently with ver. 2.2. It is awesome. Since I am from the begining there I can't tell you much for the learning curve. IMHO for the basics pretty simple, advanced GUI functions (configuration-wise) would take some time.
> 
> I am no affiliate there, but more like an evangelist. An (expensive) alternative would be *Loupedeck*. Along the price a second setback would be its limitations of buttons and sliders.
> 
> On the other hand as Victoria says - best would be motorized, but not the cheapest option one like the *BCF2000*, which is the best for the moment as button & slider quantity / price.
> 
> I personally use (both in the same time) the *AKAI MIDIMIX *& the *KORG Nanokontrol 2*. Before version 2.2 there was a problem with knob delay - now they have fixed it. I use the AKAI is for major general advanced (and well hidden in GUI settings such as shadow/mid/high light splits, regular high, mid, dark tones... etc. The Nanokontrol I use mainly for local adjustment settings on the fly. I do have custom personal templates ( like for skin, eyes others but as long as they are not obtainable just as right-click I feel it to be faster like that. And every picture has small refinements after all
> 
> Additionally the motorized feedback e.g. setting on 50 knob on 0 was easily solved by full slide both sides untill the hardware setting passes through the software setting. As easy as that.
> 
> The truebeauty for anyone reading this topic is that one can experiment in the nick of the time by using the true power of Lightroom.


I'm having trouble following this post.  It appears that you first talk about midi2lr, which is shareware to control any MIDI controllers.  Then you are talking about different MIDI controllers.  But you also add in some comments about the midi2lr software on these devices.  Is this summary correct?  What are you trying to say here?  That using one of these controllers for Develop module settings means no keyboard/mouse is needed?

Phil


----------



## Diko

OK. Aplogies. So:

1/ I recommend *MIDI2LR*as a free (it is NOT share, but donateware - I did already in early stage of development and plan to donate again some day).

2/ Confirm Victoria's words that so far for *MIDI2LR *(and probably the rest of possible tools of which I am not aware of at the moment) the *BCF2000 *is the best motorized MIDI usb mixer.

3/ Share my config of 2 non-motorized USB MIDI mixers: *AKAI MIDIMIX *& the *KORG Nanokontrol 2 *as tools to use with the *MIDI2LR *plugin. I use them all in development module only.

4/ I explain what is the difference between motorized and non-motorized USB MIDI mixers in their utilization by *MIDI2LR*.

5/ I promote the usage of MIDI mixers in every day *LR *workflow.

As for the Mouse/Keyboard question - a good one and NO I use them all the time.  Both of those input devices in my case are actually expensive gaming versions - due to their extra collection of additional buttons and automatic software recognition. That means that my *SteelSeries Apex350 *bounds its *M1* button in *PS *for creating new layers and in *LR* it switches to the HUE Targeted adjustment tool 

I can share more but not in this topic. Actually plan to share more in near future. Time is the issue 

Hope this time was better explained and left you with fewer questions


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

Victoria Bampton said:


> The ones with endless dials (like the X-Touch mini, from memory) are more useful in a LR environment than ones that have a fixed range (like the nanokontrol).


 This is my experience too


----------



## Smidgely

Talking of MIDI controllers...

I thought this was potentially a nice idea and something I'd not thought of but for me, the limitation/annoyance would be with controls named either generically (F1, F2, F3 etc) or for a musical environment (Track, Stop, Rewind etc).

But today I came across this: Loupedeck
A control deck made specifically for Lightroom!

There's a review of it here: Review: Loupedeck the Lightroom controller

But _ouch_ - it's €329.00.


----------



## Diko

Yep. Mentioned it in my first post here.  However for me it is very limited to what how can be used  Otherwise gorgeous layout indeed.... but not enough buttons.


----------



## Smidgely

Diko said:


> Yep. Mentioned it in my first post here.


Ah - oops, sorry.  Always late to the party...


----------



## mkilci

The Pusher Labs sells that bundle the BCF2000 with their software is out of stock. I was considering the Loupedeck but like many said not enough customization. 

Is there a difference between the BCF2000 bundle that PFixer sells vs getting it from someone like B&H or Adorama? I need it quick and dont want to wait. Also, what are your thoughts about the new Pluto, wireless. They claim it is the best. Dont know about not having dedicated sliders...Hmmm.

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Oooooh. I haven't tried the Pluto, but just from looking at it, I'd still go with the BCF2000. (To be fair, I'd still go with the Shuttle, but if those are the options...). According to their help page, PFixer works fine with the factory defaults when bought new, but may need resetting if you buy a second hand one, and you can buy their custom overlay for it.

Of course the benefit of buying the BCF2000 separately is you can download the PFixer trial, and send the BCF2000 back if you decide you don't like it after all.


----------



## Diko

*Xtremist *version seems really nice, but like 6 times the price of my setting. OF course my sliders are not self-updating. BCF2000. As for the software... I use *Midi2LR*. Works just perfect. I've donated for devs' efforts. Will do soon again.


----------



## rob211

I'm gonna go with the xtouch (just so I get even more financially committed to Classic; all in baby!). $50US.

Here's a good video of it in action: 
And many resources for the DIY route here: Introduction

You can download presets, even label templates. I tried one of these a friend had and even if I only use a small fraction of the capabilities it'll be worth it. Using the knobs just felt SOOOO much nicer than a mouse, the touchpad, or my Wacom. Maybe cuz I'm used to twirling knobs, I dunno.


----------



## Bogdan

Diko said:


> I would like to join in this topic (as my first comment) I recommend any (new) midi USB mixer that are sold under the 100s - since they save a tremendous time in your workflow. I am using the *midi2lr *currently with ver. 2.2. It is awesome. Since I am from the begining there I can't tell you much for the learning curve. IMHO for the basics pretty simple, advanced GUI functions (configuration-wise) would take some time.
> 
> I am no affiliate there, but more like an evangelist. An (expensive) alternative would be *Loupedeck*. Along the price a second setback would be its limitations of buttons and sliders.
> 
> On the other hand as Victoria says - best would be motorized, but not the cheapest option one like the *BCF2000*, which is the best for the moment as button & slider quantity / price.
> 
> I personally use (both in the same time) the *AKAI MIDIMIX *& the *KORG Nanokontrol 2*. Before version 2.2 there was a problem with knob delay - now they have fixed it. I use the AKAI is for major general advanced (and well hidden in GUI settings such as shadow/mid/high light splits, regular high, mid, dark tones... etc. The Nanokontrol I use mainly for local adjustment settings on the fly. I do have custom personal templates ( like for skin, eyes others but as long as they are not obtainable just as right-click I feel it to be faster like that. And every picture has small refinements after all
> 
> Additionally the motorized feedback e.g. setting on 50 knob on 0 was easily solved by full slide both sides untill the hardware setting passes through the software setting. As easy as that.
> 
> The truebeauty for anyone reading this topic is that one can experiment in the nick of the time by using the true power of Lightroom.



Hi Diko. I'm looking forward on buying the AKAI MIDIMIX but I can't find too much information about it in terms of pictures editing. It is confortable to move back all the knobs after you finish editing a photo? Could you give me more info about the worklow with this mixer? I'm unable to imagine how it works if the knobs remain at the same position... Thanks


----------



## rob211

I'm not sure about the Akai, but IMHO what you wanna look for is a controller that is motorized, meaning that the controls are context sensitive to the image. So if I'm in photo A and adjust to say +.33 exp, then go on to another where the exposure is already -1.33, then the dial will show that. Some of the other type will leave the dial where you last left it; meh. Look at this video eg and watch the dots by the dial that represent position on the slider as he goes from photo to photo:  And he's got the dials programmed so a double-click on them resets that slider, like double clicking "exposure" with your mouse.


----------



## Nigel Rios

Hi. For people working with a Macbook or a Magic Trackpad, I developed an app for macOS that lets you use a trackpad as a MIDI controller. With the help of the plugin MIDI2LR, you can use it for easy access to the settings in the develop module.




I wrote this article explaining how to use it and a video tutorial: Work Faster in Lightroom with a Trackpad.

The trial demo is for 15 days. Let me know if you have questions.

Best regards, 
Nigel Rios
www.audioswiftapp.com/lightroom


----------

